# Eclair or cream puff fillings that don't need refrigeration?



## bakermama (Apr 20, 2010)

Can anyone point me in the right direction of some fillings for eclairs or cream puffs that can be displayed somewhere other than a refrigerated case?  My boss has basically given me free reign for whatever pastries I want to make, but we don't have cooler space for pastries yet.  Someone had recommended a marscarpone cheese filling, but I'm not sure where to start with that.  I'm not a trained baker, just someone who loves it and is trying to make a go of a bakery dept in a coffee/bagel shop.

Thanks!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Steer clear of anything with eggs and milk that is cooked together, like a pastry cream.  They can be dangerous unrefrigerated.  Also i'd be careful of mascarpone if you add eggs.  I imagine it will be ok outside for a bit, but not too long. 

When i was in high school there was a french pastry shop on newbury street in boston and they had the most amazing cream puffs, that now i think were made with chocolate italian meringue buttercream.  - yeah, VERY rich - but though i didn;t know what they were made of then, i think that's what they were - the filling was buttery, but very light and fluffy (more meringue than butter i think). 

On the whole, though, i think you should try for the kind of pastries that are intended not to be refrigerated.


----------



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

dear baker  try useing chocolate fillings


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Cnly  thing I can think of would be assorted flavor butter creams


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

lalmajid said:


> dear baker try useing chocolate fillings


I guess you could make a very dense chocolate ganache and it would hold up without refrigeration.


----------

